# Sounds hören irgendwann auf sich abzuspielen



## kuzdu (11. Feb 2015)

Hallo Leute,

in meiner App spielt man immer x Sekunden ein Minispiel und dabei werden auch Sounds abgespielt. Es funktioniert so weit auch alles, nur zu einem (scheinbar) wilkürlichen Zeitpunkt werden die Sounds nicht mehr abgespielt. Man muss die App neustarten, dann funktioniert alles.

Noch mysteriöser: Der Fehler kommt komplett unregelmäßig. Je nach Gerät ist er auch noch nie aufgetreten. Auch war der Fehler nie schnell da, sondern ist erst gekommen, wenn man das Minispiel echt oft (kA circa 30-50 mal) gespielt hat.

Einmal hatte ich das Glück den Fehler zu kriegen und mein Handy angeschlossen zu haben, aber in der Console kommt keine Exception oder ähnliches. Also ich habe noch nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung  

Hat jmd. vielleicht Erfahrungen mit dem Fehler oder Erfahrungen mit Sounds abspielen.
Ich bin wie folgt vorgegangen.



```
class Blabla extends Activity implements SensorEventListener {

MediaPlayer finishSound;


protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {

//starte hier einen Thread z.B. ZeitDieRunterLaufenSollThread
}

private class ZeitDieRunterLaufenSollThread implements Runnable {
		 
		//Variablen für den Thread
	        
	        @Override
	        public void run() {	            
	        	finishSound = MediaPlayer.create(getApplicationContext(), R.raw.beep); 
                  
                  if(spielVorbei) {
                  finishSound.start();
                  }               
}//endThread

} //endClass
```

Ich verwende kein stop(), da jeder Sound <3 Sekunden dauert und nie welche gleichzeitig ausgeführt werden. 

Also mehr Informationen kann ich euch nicht geben, weil ich selber nicht mehr habe. ???:L

Aber vielleicht sieht einer ja in meinem Konstrukt ein mega Fehler, was man eigentlich nicht machen darf und falscher Stil ist oder so? Habe überlegt jeden Sound auch wieder zu reseten? Was haltet ihr davon?

Wäre es eigentlich nicht möglich eine Soundsklasse zu erstellen, wo ich alle sounds deklariere und in den entsprechenden Threads einfach drauf zugreife? Das wäre bestimmt besserer Stil und für mich auch deutlich angenehmer.

Bin für alles offen - danke!


----------



## EisKaffee (13. Feb 2015)

Kannst ja mal Android Debugger installieren und schauen was da steht 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.js3apps.androiddebugger


----------



## Network (14. Feb 2015)

Fehler die scheinbar willkürlich auftreten, manchmal sogar garnicht und dabei nicht reproduziert werden können sind fast ausschließlich ConcurrentModificationExceptions. Schon komisch das bei dir kein Fehler im Logger auftaucht, taucht zu dem Zeitpunkt irgendwas im gesamnten Log auf? (Also nicht nur nach deiner App gefiltert)


----------



## dzim (18. Feb 2015)

...es könnte auch eine OutOfMemory Exception sein, hast du da mal geschaut, was da passiert?
Alternativ auch ein *try{...}catch(Exception e){...}* zu viel...


----------

